
Untidy beds may keep us healthy - Dysiode
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/4181629.stm
======
jrockway
Dust mites are a bitch.

Although I was pretty skeptical, I noticed a marked difference after I encased
my bedding (mattress, pillows, comforter) in special dust-mite proof sheets.
Dust mites can't get in (or out, if they're in there), and the proteins that
actually cause the allergic reaction also can't get out. So you have less bugs
producing allergens, and the allergens don't get into your lungs. I hardly
ever wake up coughing uncontrollably anymore. (Air filters and powerful
allergy/asthma drugs were pretty effective, too, but the combination is best.)

Anyway, I had no idea I was allergic to dust mites, even though I often woke
up in the middle of the night coughing uncontrollably and woke up in the
morning almost drowning in my own phlegm. I thought it was post-nasal drip or
bad sleeping posture or something. A 15-minute skin test later, and now I know
for sure what I am allergic to, and can be on the right drugs (and
immunotherapy). So if you have similar symptoms, get tested, and get your body
fixed. Dust mite allergy can be _cured_ , and there are nonsedating side-
effect free drugs that can help you while your body is being fixed.
(Singulair.)

I hate to make preachy public service announcements, but a lot of people are
probably unnecessarily tired today simply because they spent most of the night
not being able to breathe and didn't even realize it. And if you don't sleep,
you can't hack!

------
machrider
Unfortunately, you might be less happy as a result: [http://www.happiness-
project.com/happiness_project/2009/08/m...](http://www.happiness-
project.com/happiness_project/2009/08/make-your-bed.html)

~~~
Tichy
She also mentions that not making your bed could make you feel more happy,
because it is resistance against your parents rules.

------
alexyim
Interesting idea. But it seems trivial compared with laundering your sheets in
hot water regularly

~~~
secretasiandan
They don't just live in your sheets, they live in the mattress too. You can
launder your sheets all day and they can still come out of your mattress onto
your clean sheets.

------
Splines
> In the next stage of their research, the scientists are putting mite pockets
> into beds in 36 houses around the United Kingdom to test their computer
> model and will investigate how people's daily routines affect mite
> populations.

I realize I already have dust mites in my bed, but I would still have a hard
time volunteering for this. Ignorance is bliss.

~~~
jrockway
If you're not allergic, you're not allergic. Then they're just there, eating
your dead skin cells. You shouldn't worry too much about microorganisms unless
they cause you problems -- they are everywhere, and you can't get rid of them.

~~~
philwelch
In fact, each and every one of us has billions of microorganisms hanging out
on our skin and inside our bodies. Many of them are our friends, helping us
digest things we can't otherwise digest and warding off infections.

~~~
jrockway
Incidentally, one theory as to why allergies are so prevalent these days is
because chlorinated water killed off a gut parasite that hooks into the
intestine and excretes an immunosuppressant. Without that suppressant action
that we evolved with the "expectation" of having, we now all have more potent
immune systems than "designed". The result is that it reacts to things that
pose no harm, like pollen and dust mite debris.

On the other hand, dirty water has killed a lot more people than allergies
have.

------
dkasper
As someone with dust mite allergies this is what I'm going to start doing: 1\.
Leave blanket rolled up at end of bed 2\. Turn fan on to blow over the bed,
drying it out

Much cheaper than buying those fairly pricey dust mite cases that seem to have
dubious effectiveness.

~~~
thribbler
Or you could invest in an electric blanket.

As a bonus you will get more sleep in winter (because it takes time for your
body to warm the bed otherwise).

~~~
wallflower
Electric blankets are also a classic money-saving measure if you're trying to
save on heating bills.

~~~
hugh3
On the other hand, an electric blanket plus a cold house is guaranteed to make
you not want to get up in the morning. You may lose enough productivity to
cancel out the money you save on heating.

~~~
froo
What about if you had a laptop next to your bed and worked from home?

Sure, there's muscle atrophy, but it's a small price to pay for comfort!
</sarcasm>

------
crazydiamond
I haven't made my bed in a week. Now i am feeling +much+ better. :)

------
maigret
On a side note: Am I the only one who struggles reading these articles made of
one-sentence-paragraphs? I completely lose the flow and the structure of the
argumentation (Is there any?).

